# Celebrity Workouts



## silencer (Nov 20, 2005)

I'd be really curious to see what Workout/Nutritional Routine Christian Bale adopted to get into shape for American Psycho. The routine from 120 - 220 pounds for Batman Begins in 1-2 months must have been insane as well. Although my main focus of interest is definately the American Physco one.


----------



## Stu (Nov 20, 2005)

i doubt he went from 120-220 in 1-2 months


----------



## nmuriqi (Nov 20, 2005)

a lot of celebrities use steroids to get the biggest they can in the shortest amount of time.


----------



## clemson357 (Nov 20, 2005)

he is ripped up in that movie.  I don't think he was 220 lbs. though, looks about my size but ripped, I'd put him at 200 lbs. max assuming he is 6'0''


----------



## silencer (Nov 20, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> i doubt he went from 120-220 in 1-2 months



Hay buddy, why don't you do a little  research before mouthing people off ? prick.

"[I was] eating, just eating like crazy, just trying to put on pounds and pounds and pounds," Bale said. "I actually went ??? way overboard. By the time I arrived in England, you know, [director] Chris [Nolan] kind of looked at me in shock and kind of went, 'God, you're like some grizzly bear.' Because I arrived with long hair and a beard and stuff , and I was, like, filling up the hallway. I had actually, by that time, ... put on exactly 100 pounds from the day of finishing The Machinist to arriving in January in England. And it was not very healthy. It wasn't a healthy way to go. I could lift a lot of weights, but you ask me to run across the room, and I would have been exhausted. So when I got here, that's when I had to really start leaning out and doing a lot of running and all of that stuff."  Cristian Bale.

He went from 120 lbs for a role he had to play in the Machinist to 220 in 5 weeks. Therefore Gaining 100lbs. Cheers for coming.

Regarding the steroid topic. I doubt it to a certain degree, simply because he is a vegan, and reading previous interviews and comments on him other people tend to think the same, although it is certainly a possibility.

In American Psycho his end stats were 190lbs I think more or less, and Batman Begins is 200, although that is just speculation from other comments off other boards.


----------



## Psch91 (Nov 20, 2005)

silencer said:
			
		

> Hay buddy, why don't you do a little  research before mouthing people off ? prick.
> 
> "[I was] eating, just eating like crazy, just trying to put on pounds and pounds and pounds," Bale said. "I actually went ??? way overboard. By the time I arrived in England, you know, [director] Chris [Nolan] kind of looked at me in shock and kind of went, 'God, you're like some grizzly bear.' Because I arrived with long hair and a beard and stuff , and I was, like, filling up the hallway. I had actually, by that time, ... put on exactly 100 pounds from the day of finishing The Machinist to arriving in January in England. And it was not very healthy. It wasn't a healthy way to go. I could lift a lot of weights, but you ask me to run across the room, and I would have been exhausted. So when I got here, that's when I had to really start leaning out and doing a lot of running and all of that stuff."  Cristian Bale.
> 
> ...




It was actually 5 months, not 5 weeks, as far as I have read. He said he ate lots of ice cream and pizza, and ate till he threw up, and ate more. He was around 115-120 in the Machinist, and was around 180-190 in Batman. Hes also 6'2"



> I read somewhere that he just ate and ate and by the time it came to filming he was like 175lbs, as opposed to 126lbs for that 'skinny' film, and by end of filming he was a solid 180lbs.





> Bale says he ate tonnes of protien and wasn;t overly impressed with the amounts, figuring it to be pretty unhealthy going between two extremes - he doesn;t plan on doing it again, and will be avoiding the gym for a wee while. I heard he put on 6 stone in 7 months, and that's just incrediably scary, and if true - could that rate for a world record? Is it possible without drugs???
> 
> Being a vege, I doubt very much if he did use drugs, but must have had suppliments beyond belief.





> okay i just watched the machinist.. i heard he lost a lot of weight for it but ..thats an understatement..he was a skeleton..i mean he looked kinda inhuman it was insane..my mind was blown..so i had to look up some interviews about it..because he did that right before batman.. and the interviews i read contadict what some of your were saying a little. basically the dude weighs 185 normally he starved himself down to 120..(which is like the weight of just your bones and organs anyway when your like 6ft lol) for preparation for batman he gained 100pounds! ..he weighed 220 then he honed it down to 190-195 of muscle.. okay heres the kicker..he did it in 5 months..thats all the time he had before filming begain.. does anyone else think thats insane!! and ive been trying to get rid of my love handles for years... :shock:
> i mean im sure its easier to do when you have experts helping you ..but what about the commitment for the machinist.. starving yourslelf like that and he had no experts telling him how to do that..because they wont..its destroying your body.. very few actors or people can do that..regardless of help..he probabaly took a few years off his life just from doing it.



http://www.menshealth.co.uk/talk/thread.phtml/thread137954/page4/


----------



## Stu (Nov 20, 2005)

silencer said:
			
		

> Hay buddy, why don't you do a little  research before mouthing people off ? prick.
> 
> "[I was] eating, just eating like crazy, just trying to put on pounds and pounds and pounds," Bale said. "I actually went ??? way overboard. By the time I arrived in England, you know, [director] Chris [Nolan] kind of looked at me in shock and kind of went, 'God, you're like some grizzly bear.' Because I arrived with long hair and a beard and stuff , and I was, like, filling up the hallway. I had actually, by that time, ... put on exactly 100 pounds from the day of finishing The Machinist to arriving in January in England. And it was not very healthy. It wasn't a healthy way to go. I could lift a lot of weights, but you ask me to run across the room, and I would have been exhausted. So when I got here, that's when I had to really start leaning out and doing a lot of running and all of that stuff." Cristian Bale.
> 
> ...





			
				Psch91 said:
			
		

> * It was actually 5 months, not 5 weeks*, as far as I have read. He said he ate lots of ice cream and pizza, and ate till he threw up, and ate more. He was around 115-120 in the Machinist, and was around 180-190 in Batman. Hes also 6'2"


 oh shit, you were wrong, prick!


----------



## silencer (Nov 20, 2005)

Well I'm not particularly sure of a Source from a User on a Health website. Yet I did check it up , and yep your right it wasn't 100 pounds in 5 weeks, it was 60 pounds(27.3Kg), which I still find astounding.

source : http://www.blackfilm.com/20050610/features/christianbale.shtml

And yes, Stu you are still a prick.  haha.


----------



## Stu (Nov 20, 2005)

silencer said:
			
		

> Well I'm not particularly sure of a Source from a User on a Health website. Yet I did check it up , and yep your right it wasn't 100 pounds in 5 weeks, it was 60 pounds(27.3Kg), which I still find astounding.
> 
> source : http://www.blackfilm.com/20050610/features/christianbale.shtml
> 
> And yes, Stu you are still a prick.  haha.


 whatever, little kids like you amuse me, coming on here with your bullshit celebrity routines. mouthing off when you clearly know jack shit about bodybuilding. Any idiot knows its not possible to put on 100lbs in 5 weeks.

 This dude  was 120lb @ 6'2, there are probably aneroxic people with more muscle mass than that, of course its gonna be easy for him to put on alot of weight...

 amatuers


----------



## Stu (Nov 20, 2005)

the only thing you have got correct so far is the title under your username, "artificial stupidity", seems like a text book definition if you ask me.


----------



## silencer (Nov 20, 2005)

Yes, Us little kids who have passed the RCB for officer training at Sandhurst and are on their way to a 2:1 degree at a University which is part of the Russell Group. 

Yes us little kids who were offered a job at PriceWaterHouseCoopers, yes us little kids who know absolutely nothing about bodybuilding simply because I asked how he gained his physique for AMERICAN PSYCHO(That was my main interest if you look above you ignorant cunt) Yes us little kids who are only 4 months younger then you.

Just because you're a insecure loser who gets a kick out of posting stupid comments on a website, You must be insanely knowledgeable.

Point being even at 60 Im sure you would have bitched, and I MENTIONED the weight he was at before and after. Such a little bitch. I wouldn't piss on you if you were on 
fire.

Oh yea..... a mod at the lamest forum I have ever seen "JUiCEDUK" (Wicked writing by the way, you must be so l337) go blow yourself.


----------



## Stu (Nov 20, 2005)

so you have a degree from a university in the russel group, damn thats is impressive, so do 90% of the people i know, including myself.

   Officer training at sandhurst  because all the most intelligent people join the army, prince harry for example. that kid really is the sharpest tool in the box


----------



## silencer (Nov 20, 2005)

Nice one mate, so I see you are implying most military men are stupid. That's nice of you. I'm sure other people on this board might have to disagree with you. 

Stupid people such as Winston Churchill went to Sandhurst, and Prince William who came away with a 2:1 at St.Andrews is also going to Attend. Ian Flemming Who Created James Bond, and as you implied it for all military men, so therefore I assume you consider George Washigton, Abraham Lincoln and many other Great men a little less intelligent. God, you are such a loser it actually hurts to see someone write such dribble. Go back and write some l337 posts at "Ju1C3D"

By the way for the americans reading this, Sandhurst is the equivlant of USMA Westpoint.


----------



## Stu (Nov 20, 2005)

prince andrew got a 2:1 in geography bro, that doesnt make him intelligent, that makes him good at colouring in maps. 

 I couldnt give a shit who went to sandhurst, but somehow you think because you passed the entrance exam you're intelligent, you're having a laugh


----------



## silencer (Nov 20, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> prince andrew got a 2:1 in geography bro, that doesnt make him intelligent, that makes him good at colouring in maps.
> 
> I couldnt give a shit who went to sandhurst, but somehow you think because you passed the entrance exam you're intelligent, you're having a laugh




Well let me get this Straight. You insult all people who went to the military as they are deemed in your opinion unintelligent. And then you have to put down other peoples achievements to make it appear they havn't achieved anything. You are obviously slightly retarded if you think Geography is all about colouring in maps.

You couldn't give a "shit" who went to Sandhurst, Yep, well you should because dumb shits like Winston Churchill is one of the Nation's hero's or didn't you know that?

And another thing, I'm not your bro "thank God, because then I'd be utterly retarded"

Now before you dig a bigger hole for youself, go play hide and go fuck yourself. thanks for coming.


----------



## Stu (Nov 20, 2005)

silencer said:
			
		

> Well let me get this Straight. You insult all people who went to the military as they are deemed in your opinion unintelligent. And then you have to put down other peoples achievements to make it appear they havn't achieved anything. You are obviously slightly retarded if you think Geography is all about colouring in maps.
> 
> You couldn't give a "shit" who went to Sandhurst, Yep, well you should because dumb shits like Winston Churchill is one of the Nation's hero's or didn't you know that?
> 
> ...


 you did geography at uni didnt you


----------



## silencer (Nov 20, 2005)

Sorry Stu once again you are wrong, how suprising  , I did International Economics in my first year and then transferred to do International Business Management for my degree as I doubted my mathematical ability to achieve a reasonable score in Quatitative aspects of Economics, Why do you think I was offered a Job at PriceWaterHouseCoopers, I mean , common all Geography is about is colouring in maps isn't it? No way I would have been offered a job there then......omg your a funny confused guy.


----------



## Stu (Nov 20, 2005)

oh so you did business studies, you're right that is a huge step up from geography. what job did they offer you? head of cleaning, person in charge of making the tea.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 20, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> oh so you did business studies, you're right that is a huge step up from geography. what job did they offer you? head of cleaning, person in charge of making the tea.




WOW


----------



## Stu (Nov 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> WOW


 im only mucking about, i respect anyone who studies any subject. There are more important things in life than being intelligent anyway. I just enjoy pissing off annoying people who make silly little posts and then cant take it when they are proved wrong.


----------



## GFR (Nov 20, 2005)

Christian Bale is listed at 6 feet to 6'2'' depending on the site........so my best guess is that he is 5'11'' most actors lie about their hight big time.

I don't know what he weighed in Batman but I cant imagine it was over 190lbs or so, still an amazing transformation......probably not a very healthy one.


----------



## silencer (Nov 20, 2005)

It definately wasn't healthy, his main Bulking substance for a time peroid was Ice cream, but he must have had a insane routine to have gone from the body in The Machinist to Batman's Body in 5 months, and a little over a month a whole 60lbs.

He must have eaten everything but the kitchen sink, I just wonder what his routine was like. After reading a few articles on the web I see he got a Ex-Marine to get him into shape. I'm surprised the marine managed to get Christian Bale in such great form, because according to Stu military men are a little thick and obviously wouldn't be able to comprehend Anatomy, Nutrition or other "complicated" aspects of building a successful body ...STU


----------



## P-funk (Nov 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Christian Bale is listed at 6 feet to 6'2'' depending on the site........so my best guess is that he is 5'11'' most actors lie about their hight big time.
> 
> I don't know what he weighed in Batman but I cant imagine it was over 190lbs or so, still an amazing transformation......probably not a very healthy one.




I bet Lee Delroy knows exactly how tall he is and his body weight and will be quick to dispell any myths about this.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I bet Lee Delroy knows exactly how tall he is and his body weight and will be quick to dispell any myths about this.


He can tell by using a technique which was developed in France...

Where he can give an accurate assessment of BF and BW
by weighing the subjects penis on his tounge


----------



## Stu (Nov 20, 2005)

silencer said:
			
		

> It definately wasn't healthy, his main Bulking substance for a time peroid was Ice cream, but he must have had a insane routine to have gone from the body in The Machinist to Batman's Body in 5 months, and in a little over a month , and a little over a month a whole 60lbs.
> 
> He must have eaten everything but the kitchen sink, I just wonder what his routine was like. After reading a few articles on the web I see he got a Ex-Marine to get him into shape. I'm surprised the marine managed to get Christian Bale in such great form, because according to Stu military men are a little thick and obviously wouldn't be able to comprehend Anatomy, Nutrition or other "complicated" aspects of building a successful body ...STU


]

 The thing is he weighed 120lb when he started, that is way too thin for a guy of 6 foot, its always gonna be easy to put on mass if you were malnourished to begin with. You also have to consider the fact that as a celeb getting in shape for a role is part of his job description which means he can devote almost alot of time to it. I agree it is an decent transformation, but i personally dont see any point in researching these celebrity regimes. If you want to gain mass, a solid diet and a decent training plan that works for you is the way to do it.


----------



## silencer (Nov 20, 2005)

Well I am not particulary interested in the Batman regime, because as you said the circumstances he was under weren't exactly standard.

Although I am interested to find out how he achieved such a successful body in American Physco, Most people would point out the physique of Fight Club Brad Pitt, I mean...He was a little too skinny in my opinion, but that is my personal opinion. On the other hand Christian Bale had the proportions I would be going after. I am 6'2" and of a similar frame, possibly a tiny bit larger because I weigh 205lbs, although that is with 17% BodyFat. Therefore I suppose I would have to aim for 220lbs like him and then cut down to 190-195 to look similar to the body he obtained in American Psycho, thats my logical conclusion.


----------



## GFR (Nov 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I bet Lee Delroy knows exactly how tall he is and his body weight and will be quick to dispell any myths about this.


I agree, Lee is a fountain of knowledge.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 20, 2005)

Lol@ british people fighting.      


You bloody cunt!


----------



## Psch91 (Nov 20, 2005)

He was built in American Psycho, he lost a lot of weight, and gained it back and got built again for batman. Two words: Muscle Memory


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 20, 2005)

Psch91 said:
			
		

> He was built in American Psycho, he lost a lot of weight, and gained it back and got built again for batman. Two words: Muscle Memory



Go color in some maps you bloody pompous ninny!

and drink some bloody tea while you're at it... preferably with blood in it!


----------



## Psch91 (Nov 20, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Go color in some maps you bloody pompous ninny!
> 
> and drink some bloody tea while you're at it... preferably with blood in it!



 

Drinking Green Tea right now.


----------



## Psch91 (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## silencer (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## BigDyl (Nov 20, 2005)

silencer said:
			
		

>


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 20, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>


----------



## silencer (Nov 20, 2005)

hehe


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 20, 2005)

Psch91 said:
			
		

>



Nice!


----------



## JimDugba (Nov 20, 2005)

Being paid 2 million per film I would expect that they can afford to hire top of the line nutrionists and trainers that whip em into shape.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 20, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Lol@ *british* people fighting.
> 
> 
> You bloody cunt!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## BigDyl (Nov 20, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>




0wn3d.


----------



## brentls49 (Nov 20, 2005)

Ok- its not possible to be 6'0 and 120lbs - you would be dead.  Moreover, what some guy says in a movie interview is 50% BS anyway.  The exagerate and lie to make it look like they did more than they really did.  Come on guys he is no superman and there is no superman diet that is going to put 60lbs on a guy in 5 weeks or 5 months for that matter.  This geek probably put on 20lbs of muscle and 10 lbs of fat over a years time.  And to do it he had a personal trainer and was on juice.  He is doing the same stuff we all are.  There is no secret taining method or diet - you either do juice or you don't


----------



## Psch91 (Nov 21, 2005)

brentls49 said:
			
		

> Ok- its not possible to be 6'0 and 120lbs - you would be dead.  Moreover, what some guy says in a movie interview is 50% BS anyway.  The exagerate and lie to make it look like they did more than they really did.  Come on guys he is no superman and there is no superman diet that is going to put 60lbs on a guy in 5 weeks or 5 months for that matter.  This geek probably put on 20lbs of muscle and 10 lbs of fat over a years time.  And to do it he had a personal trainer and was on juice.  He is doing the same stuff we all are.  There is no secret taining method or diet - you either do juice or you don't



Did you not see his pictures? He was skin and bones....How much do you THINK he gained from machinist and batman begins? And look at the filming schedules of both films, he didnt have a year to bulk up, he had 5-6 months. 

Anyhow, have you ever heard of concentration camps and the holocaust? How many people there were skin and bones and werent dead (yet)? Someone can be 6 feet and 120 pounds. How about in Ethiopia? People there are above skinny and still alive (depending on how long)


----------



## zapedy (Nov 21, 2005)

stop dissin the brits!! and stop blowing our tanks up silly billys...


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

brentls49 said:
			
		

> Ok- i*ts not possible to be 6'0 and 120lbs - you would be dead. * Moreover, what some guy says in a movie interview is 50% BS anyway.  The exagerate and lie to make it look like they did more than they really did.  Come on guys he is no superman and there is no superman diet that is going to put 60lbs on a guy in 5 weeks or 5 months for that matter.  This geek probably put on 20lbs of muscle and 10 lbs of fat over a years time.  And to do it he had a personal trainer and was on juice.  He is doing the same stuff we all are.  There is no secret taining method or diet - you either do juice or you don't


I had a buddy in high school who was 6'1'' and weighed 125, so it is possible.

Gaining 60lbs in 5 months is no big deal.....esp when  all you are doing is gaining back what you starved away in the first place....and the GH and/or steroids help a great deal in that transformation.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 21, 2005)

brentls49 said:
			
		

> Ok- its not possible to be 6'0 and 120lbs








5'7" 70ish lbs.. 5 more inches and 50 lbs? Not that hard.


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> .


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)

I would have them kill me before I get that way.


----------



## silencer (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## shiek49 (Nov 21, 2005)

speaking of ripped celebs.. has anyone seen the remake of amityville horror.  I dont know the guys name, but he is cut like crazy.   Its a big difference from his role in van wilder.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)

Cut guys


----------



## Psch91 (Nov 21, 2005)

shiek49 said:
			
		

> speaking of ripped celebs.. has anyone seen the remake of amityville horror.  I dont know the guys name, but he is cut like crazy.   Its a big difference from his role in van wilder.



Ryan Reynolds. If I was gay, id be gay for Ryan Reynolds.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)

Psch91 said:
			
		

> Ryan Reynolds. If I was gay, i*d be gay for Ryan Reynolds. *
> 
> []


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Psch91 said:
			
		

> Ryan Reynolds. If I was gay, id be gay for Ryan Reynolds.


*If* ?????


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 21, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> 5'7" 70ish lbs.. 5 more inches and 50 lbs? Not that hard.




LOSE SOME WEIGHT YOU FAT BITCH!!!!!!1111111


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I had a buddy in high school




*LIES*, you have no friends!


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> *LIES*, you have no friends!


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 21, 2005)

Psch91 said:
			
		

> Ryan Reynolds. If I was gay, id be gay for Ryan Reynolds.


----------



## LAM (Nov 21, 2005)

it is VERY easy to gain the kind of weight that Christian Bale did when the body has been in starvation mode for that long. all he really did was gain about 10 lbs of LBM over his natrual body weight for Batman, which is very simple to accomplish


----------



## nmuriqi (Nov 22, 2005)

brentls49 said:
			
		

> Come on guys he is no superman and there is no superman diet that is going to put 60lbs on a guy in 5 weeks or 5 months for that matter.



No, he's not superman, he's batman, and he used a batman diet.  JERK!


----------



## clemson357 (Nov 24, 2005)

Psch91 said:
			
		

>




thats crazy.


----------



## clemson357 (Nov 24, 2005)

this one is nasty too:


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 24, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Lol@ british people fighting.
> 
> 
> You bloody cunt!



Thats what I was thinking


----------

